

Resume Analytics – See who is viewing your resume, what they look at - anonhacker
http://www.resmaps.com

======
rcfox
I made something like myself when I was in university. They had us upload HTML
resumes for internship applications, so I included a link to a fake CSS file
(they stripped out images, but not CSS) which was actually a Perl CGI script
on my server that did a reverse DNS on the visitor's IP address and then email
that to me.

It was interesting to see that some of my job applications were never even
considered, and some of them were viewed more than once.

------
roldie
Looks cool. Nice job, I could definitely use something like this.

I'd say that you guys should add an about page so we know a little about who
made it. Also consider a live preview or something so people don't have to
create an account to see how it works.

~~~
shurcooL
How does it work? Does it use eye tracking, or mouse movement, or what?

~~~
anonhacker
It uses mouse movement.

------
allard
"...whom Kerouac goaded to résumé writing..." cf "...whom Kerouac goaded to
resume writing..."

------
openmosix
anonhacker - it's really really cool! Could you reach me out at luca.bonmassar
<at> gmail.com? I would like to know more about it :)

------
coffee
anonhacker - can you reach out to me when you have a moment? This looks really
nice (email in profile)

~~~
anonhacker
No problem.

~~~
coffee
Thx anonhacker, just replied to your email :)

------
whatdoesafoxsay
how does one get an access key (expedited)?

~~~
anonhacker
Send us mail to team@resmaps.com with why you need early access. We are
bootstrapped thus far and we need to give priority to potential investors and
other people who could help us out.

~~~
whatdoesafoxsay
You will get an email from my professional email address in a few mins ...

